# Ex marito .



## Carola (7 Ottobre 2016)

Mio ex marito sta male
Dice che ha perso tutto
Che gli manchiamo da morire 
Così un messaggio dal nulla

Io sto male
Molto 
Per lui.

E' normale ?

La mia maledetta insicurezza
Non ci sto ripensando .
Mi fa molto male tutto anche se io sono più serena . Anche quando incrocio le foto di noi 5..sparse X casa, anche la sera anche quando so di aver sbagliato anche io perché una relazione si distrugge in due 
Perché sono in aggressiva e non ne ho più fatta passare mezza .

Ma quel messaggio mi ha fatto male
Sarà normale ?
X Come abbiamo distrutto tutto.

Ora mi passa avevo solo bisogno di condividerlo con qualcuno .

Io non ho risposto .


----------



## ologramma (7 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Mio ex marito sta male
> Dice che ha perso tutto
> Che gli manchiamo da morire
> Così un messaggio dal nulla
> ...


ha perso il suo punto di riferimento cioè voi quindi si sente solo specialmente ora che ha capito che la cosa non puo risolversi perchè ti vede decisa e poi penso che sappia che tu ti vedi con l'altro.
Deve essere brutto anche per lui vivere con niente dopo aver avuto tutto , chissà se capirà i suoi errori?


----------



## patroclo (7 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Mio ex marito sta male
> Dice che ha perso tutto
> Che gli manchiamo da morire
> Così un messaggio dal nulla
> ...


.....parole....coi fatti è cambiato? scrive ai figli?


----------



## Carola (7 Ottobre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> .....parole....coi fatti è cambiato? scrive ai figli?


Sì un po di più
Ma è successo un fatto in cui lui credeva di essere coinvolto dal ns secondogenito  che invece non lo ha considerato anzi lo ha escluso 
Neanche dietro mie richieste di parlarne con lui via Skype .

Credo che li abbia compreso qualcosa .
Di come vanno le cose anche con i figli se non rimedia .


----------



## Leda (7 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Sì un po di più
> Ma è successo un fatto in cui lui credeva di essere coinvolto dal ns secondogenito  che invece non lo ha considerato anzi lo ha escluso
> Neanche dietro mie richieste di parlarne con lui via Skype .
> 
> ...



Sì, è normale che tu ci stia male.
Perché il tuo ex marito sta provando proprio la stessa delusione e lo stesso dolore che avverti tu e quindi lo senti vicino, anche se sai che è solo un momento e non cambierà le cose.
Evidentemente il suo sfarfallare e fare il figone sui social erano delle difese, degli argini, che adesso sono crollati. Ma li tirerà su nuovamente, è solo questione di tempo.
Magari però qualche riflessione un po' più matura sulle conseguenze delle sue assenze totali, non solo fisica, sarebbe auspicabile. Io spero che arriveranno anche quelle. 
E' un periodo, Carola, e ci dovete passare per la fase delle macerie. Poi però finisce, stai tranquilla


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Sì, è normale che tu ci stia male.
> Perché il tuo ex marito sta provando proprio la stessa delusione e lo stesso dolore che avverti tu e quindi lo senti vicino, anche se sai che è solo un momento e non cambierà le cose.
> Evidentemente il suo sfarfallare e fare il figone sui social erano delle difese, degli argini, che adesso sono crollati. Ma li tirerà su nuovamente, è solo questione di tempo.
> Magari però qualche riflessione un po' più matura sulle conseguenze delle sue assenze totali, non solo fisica, sarebbe auspicabile. Io spero che arriveranno anche quelle.
> E' un periodo, Carola, e ci dovete passare per la fase delle macerie. Poi però finisce, stai tranquilla


Quoto.
Un po' è anche per farti sentire in colpa. Come se non avesse deciso lui di non esserci mai.


----------



## ologramma (8 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Sì, è normale che tu ci stia male.
> Perché il tuo ex marito sta provando proprio la stessa delusione e lo stesso dolore che avverti tu e quindi lo senti vicino, anche se sai che è solo un momento e non cambierà le cose.
> Evidentemente il suo sfarfallare e fare il figone sui social erano delle difese, degli argini, che adesso sono crollati. Ma li tirerà su nuovamente, è solo questione di tempo.
> Magari però qualche riflessione un po' più matura sulle conseguenze delle sue assenze totali, non solo fisica, sarebbe auspicabile. Io spero che arriveranno anche quelle.
> E' un periodo, Carola, e ci dovete passare per la fase delle macerie. Poi però finisce, stai tranquilla


detto meglio di me ma la conclusione  è la stessa


----------



## Carola (8 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Sì, è normale che tu ci stia male.
> Perché il tuo ex marito sta provando proprio la stessa delusione e lo stesso dolore che avverti tu e quindi lo senti vicino, anche se sai che è solo un momento e non cambierà le cose.
> Evidentemente il suo sfarfallare e fare il figone sui social erano delle difese, degli argini, che adesso sono crollati. Ma li tirerà su nuovamente, è solo questione di tempo.
> Magari però qualche riflessione un po' più matura sulle conseguenze delle sue assenze totali, non solo fisica, sarebbe auspicabile. Io spero che arriveranno anche quelle.
> E' un periodo, Carola, e ci dovete passare per la fase delle macerie. Poi però finisce, stai tranquilla


Grazie
A me pare impossibile si disinteressi così dei FILGI limitandosi ad una sterile chiamata ogni tanto 
D altronde fa così anche con sua madre che è malata 

In più ho Casini con mia figlia che è perseguitata da un ragazzino 
Maledetti social !


----------



## Leda (8 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Grazie
> A me pare impossibile si disinteressi così dei FILGI limitandosi ad una sterile chiamata ogni tanto
> D altronde fa così anche con sua madre che è malata
> 
> ...




Cazzo! Questi sì che sono casini! Ma l'ha bloccato ovunque? Dille di non cancellare eventuali messaggi persecutori e nel caso fate una segnalazione alla polizia postale!
Informa suo padre, comunque: questi sono anche problemi suoi :unhappy:


----------



## Carola (8 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Cazzo! Questi sì che sono casini! Ma l'ha bloccato ovunque? Dille di non cancellare eventuali messaggi persecutori e nel caso fate una segnalazione alla polizia postale!
> Informa suo padre, comunque: questi sono anche problemi suoi :unhappy:


Si lo ha bloccato ma questo posta sui social  frasi dirette a lei si scrive sulle braccia le iniziali le posta sui snap chat con frasi deliranti 

È un ragazzetto ma le dà noia e lei non mi faceva nulla ho spiato io il cell

Odio tutta sta merda che gira su internet 
Per adesso si limitava a 1000 messaggi ero on line io e scriveva come un pazzo che fai dai rispondi vengo da te fatti vedere solo Due minuti ...

Ma certi uomini sono già coglioni a 16 anni ?


----------



## Leda (8 Ottobre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Si lo ha bloccato ma questo posta sui social  frasi dirette a lei si scrive sulle braccia le iniziali le posta sui snap chat con frasi deliranti
> 
> È un ragazzetto ma le dà noia e lei non mi faceva nulla ho spiato io il cell
> 
> ...


Al posto tuo interverrei io come adulto. Due parole molto chiare al ragazzino le direi, eventualmente facendogli balenare l'idea di informare anche i suoi genitori. Poche balle. Dritta al sodo. Non si deve permettere.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2016)

Leda ha detto:


> Al posto tuo interverrei io come adulto. Due parole molto chiare al ragazzino le direi, eventualmente facendogli balenare l'idea di informare anche i suoi genitori. Poche balle. Dritta al sodo. Non si deve permettere.


Io con i genitori parlerei subito.


----------

